# Pentax 50mm f/1.7 vs. Pentax 50mm f/1.8?



## IllBeBach0213 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, all. I've been looking around the market for a new 50mm lens for my Pentax K-7, and am having a hard time deciding which of the two lenses I would like... I shoot in a lot of low light situations, but I don't think the extra .1 will make much of a difference for me...

I am mainly looking for overall sharpness, contrast, color reproduction, and a smooth bokeh. I am more concerned with image quality than anything else right now, since I am new to buying lenses. 

Any help, descriptions, or experiences/examples of these lenses would be fantastic.


----------



## timor (Apr 26, 2013)

OK. Which lenses do you have on your mind ? M, A, F, FA, DA ? In any case, all reviews are on Pentax Forum.
SMC Pentax-DA 50mm F1.8 Reviews - DA Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
SMC Pentax-A 50mm F1.7 Reviews - A Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
SMC Pentax-F 50mm F1.7 Reviews - F Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
SMC Pentax-FA 50mm F1.7 Reviews - FA Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
I think you don't want M
SMC Pentax-M 50mm F1.7 Reviews - M Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
All is there.
http://www.pentaxforums.com/lensreviews/
 Let us know....


----------



## pez (May 12, 2013)

timor said:


> OK. Which lenses do you have on your mind ? M, A, F, FA, DA ? In any case, all reviews are on Pentax Forum.
> SMC Pentax-DA 50mm F1.8 Reviews - DA Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
> SMC Pentax-A 50mm F1.7 Reviews - A Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
> SMC Pentax-F 50mm F1.7 Reviews - F Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
> ...



The M 1.7 is a great lens! I guess you mean it's not for everyone, being manual and ancient.


----------

